# My problem with writing



## lwhitehead (Aug 16, 2014)

The main problem with writing is this, I get bogged down in the Research phase once I'm out of the bog I don't want to write, also my Asbergers stops me as well.



LW


----------



## TKent (Aug 16, 2014)

I can't speak to Asbergers, but I definitely have challenges with ADHD (as well as plain old garden variety procrastination).  I LOVE to research things, it is as much fun to me as the end game (whatever that may be at the time).  So I try to balance the two. I force myself to write at least an hour a day before I allow myself to start researching anything new. I have a day job or I'd increase that to 4 hours a day of writing 

And here are a few things that work for me (that I got from my 'research'):

1. Start writing even if it's BAD  That was the best bit of advice I got!  
2. Fill in scenes with whatever brain dump you have at the moment.  After I did a basic outline, I went through and literally wrote everything I could think of about each scene whether it was about the setting, the characters involved, what they were wearing, what they had for dinner, snippets of dialog, you name it. When I don't have the details because I need to research I just put XXX and then search for all my triple X gaps later and research the answers.
3. And if you like the reasearch, then embrace it, don't think of it as an obstacle, but as a really cool part of the process. I sort of cheated. I spent a year researching how to write, but then put it to use with my first novel (which is about a young girl who wants to be a writer and is taking a creative writing class). So I could regurgitate all that great knowledge I got from my research 
4. Don't give up!!  Even if you never finish anything, half the fun is the journey!

Disclaimer: This is from someone who researched for over a year and has only been writing for about 6 months! So as always, take it with a grain of course sea salt!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm a big researcher too. I'm just writing my first novel which is based mostly in the 1970's and I tend to be obsessed with getting all the history right. I want to make sure that if I am writing about something in 1972, something I might be referring to didn't happen until say in 1974. Researching I have no doubt takes up about half my time.


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 16, 2014)

My father was diagnosed with hyperdistractability, a form of ADHD I guess, and I seem to have it too. I would do so much research that I got tired of dealing with a topic before I started the story. Kinda backwards, really. You want to keep the enthusiasm that made you do all that reading in the first place.

Here's what I do now. I research until I have enough to start writing. In my case that means a fairly detailed outline. When I need to fill a hole, I make a note and research that one fact, so it doesn't sidetrack me from the story.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 17, 2014)

It's just I want to be a successful and powerful Author like Tolken,This is why I bin researching late 14th and 15th century, so I trying to get it right and if I do like the Song of Ice and Fire they say that I'm ripping him off. The fact also my Fantasy book would 500.000 pages long, no one can read through a book that size.


LW


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 17, 2014)

Personally I have found my Aspergers to be somewhat helpful after finding out a way to use it. There tends to be an obsession on detail (which also could be your need to binge-study) but I have focused it as an attention to detail in my story and allows me to be very specific that may come off to others as tedious. Its a weird mixed bag but it comes with benefits.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 17, 2014)

1) I never do research until after the first draft. Accuracy comes later. Creativity comes first.
2) If something out of your control is making it harder for you to write, try writing about it. 
3) Don't make your goal to be an author, or to be successful. The only way you'll get those things is if you write good stories. So, make that your goal, since it's more within a learning writer's reach.
4) If you agree with 3), write short stories more than you try to write novels. You'll find completing shorter stories more managable, which will help your understanding of storytelling grow; you'll have more regular access to the 'big picture' of what you want to write.


----------



## TKent (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Cadence, I like the advice below. I just started a short story so that I can get a sense of 'finishing' something while I continue to plug away slowly at my novel. Plus it is a great outlet for all the ideas that start coming once you start writing.  My observation skills improved 200% when I started writing. Several times a day, I run across a name, or a news story, or a thought that I think would be cool to write about. So I made a list and hope to do some short stories on them.



Cadence said:


> 1)4) If you agree with 3), write short stories more than you try to write novels. You'll find completing shorter stories more managable, which will help your understanding of storytelling grow; you'll have more regular access to the 'big picture' of what you want to write.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 17, 2014)

Me, I am just too lazy to write about something I don't have personal experience with . . . I mean, at least tangentially. I have not, in fact, been abducted by aliens or anything like that, but if the aspects of my story I haven't experienced are sufficiently fantastical, I figure that no one can call me on them. That said, I would LOVE for someone to argue with me about how I got the space ships all wrong, because they actually have fins or something.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 17, 2014)

lol, no.   Some guy at a workshop I was at had a story about "vintage" spaceships.  These are the kind that have fake gravity due to acceleration on the first half and deceleration on the second half.  He had it crashing with a meteor.  A little attitude jet would have solved that before the meteor and them met because they could sense it.

It bugged me.  I called him on it.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 17, 2014)

astroannie said:


> lol, no.   Some guy at a workshop I was at had a story about "vintage" spaceships.  These are the kind that have fake gravity due to acceleration on the first half and deceleration on the second half.  He had it crashing with a meteor.  A little attitude jet would have solved that before the meteor and them met because they could sense it.
> 
> It bugged me.  I called him on it.



You were right to call him on it, IMHO. Hard sci-fi requires serious attention to detail coupled with knowledge. Dare I say, it is *hard *to write -- by far the hardest work I attempt.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 17, 2014)

lwhitehead said:


> It's just I want to be a successful and powerful Author like Tolken,This is why I bin researching late 14th and 15th century, so I trying to get it right and if I do like the Song of Ice and Fire they say that I'm ripping him off. The fact also my Fantasy book would 500.000 pages long, no one can read through a book that size.
> 
> 
> LW



You might start with a dose of reality. You are not going to write a half million page saga about anything. Start small; like learning how to spell the name of your disorder, Asperger's not Asberger's. Sorry if I seem harsh, but writing isn't something that one just decides to do one rainy afternoon and then craps out the next Lord of the Rings, or Song of Ice and Fire. It takes work, and it takes skill. Learn a bit about it before you set your expectations.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 17, 2014)

You can't spell....


----------



## Schrody (Aug 17, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> You were right to call him on it, IMHO. Hard sci-fi requires serious attention to detail coupled with knowledge. Dare I say, it is *hard *to write -- by far the hardest work I attempt.



Oh, yeah. Hard SF is hard to write because you have facts and you have to integrate them into your story. It's a challenge, I tell ya


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi LW,
welcome to the madhouse.

Some writers record there stories and then transcribe them. Just a thought.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes I do binge research much to the despair of the local librarians, that's one of my problems the other is I don't do drafts I can stand other people looking over my shoulder so to speak.


 LW


----------



## aj47 (Aug 17, 2014)

Drafts aren't evil.  They're a promise that you make to yourself that you will improve what you're writing.


----------



## voltigeur (Aug 17, 2014)

> You can't spell.... :smile:



I saw this last night and didn't say anything cause I didn't want to joke around in writing where it could be misunderstood. 

Anyway to your point. 

I started writing so I could have something to show for historical research. I love digging into history and I mean deep into history. (I have Cspan book marked in YouTube kinda deep.)

In my journey I had to learn that historical fiction is first and foremost FICTION! Much of my research isn't quoted in the book so much as it keeps me straight about time lines, motivations, causes and effects. Hence making my stories more plausible and realistic. 

The other use of research is when I do hit a writer's block I can make that a research day and still move the project forward. 

Historical fiction is some what unique and has special problems. Don't use research as an excuse not to write, but embrace it. In historical fiction you have to do alot of it.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 18, 2014)

What I mean is that I can't stand people looking over me while I work, also in these type of forums I can't figure out how to attach my work,


LW


----------



## Bishop (Aug 18, 2014)

lwhitehead said:


> It's just I want to be a successful and powerful Author like Tolken,This is why I bin researching late 14th and 15th century, so I trying to get it right and if I do like the Song of Ice and Fire they say that I'm ripping him off. The fact also my Fantasy book would 500.000 pages long, no one can read through a book that size.
> 
> 
> LW



The beauty of fantasy is that you really often don't have to have research to back things up--fans of the genre have a lovely sense of suspending disbelief. 

I don't know about Asperger's, so I won't touch that, but the only way to get writing is to get writing. If you spend all of your time researching? Turn the internet off on your computer so that the temptation is gone. Close all the programs aside from the word processor and make yourself sit down and write for one hour. Put one word in front of the next. That's it, that's all there is. Just writing.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 23, 2014)

I have to use my PC if I write, also if I did my fantasy history series if would much larger then a song Ice and Fire series that based on One nation while mine is a lot more, 


 LW


----------



## Bishop (Aug 23, 2014)

lwhitehead said:


> I have to use my PC if I write, also if I did my fantasy history series if would much larger then a song Ice and Fire series that based on One nation while mine is a lot more,
> 
> 
> LW



Having to use your PC to write is normal. You can still disable internet connections and use the PC. Similarly, how do you know how long your story will be until you're nearly done writing it?


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes but I still have to write a mass of words, but one has to get the science right if one is working on sci fi.


LW


----------



## Bishop (Aug 25, 2014)

lwhitehead said:


> Yes but I still have to write a mass of words, but one has to get the science right if one is working on sci fi.



Or just not go into the specifics of the science. Unless it's hard sci-fi, I would, in fact, recommend against going deep into the science. If you do, every expert who reads the book will come at it with a flurry of needles trying to poke holes in it. And unless you're a quantum physicist, you'll get stuff wrong about quantum physics, no matter how much research you do. I've read a lot of sci-fi over my years, and I can tell you, the ones I enjoy the most are the ones that never go into the specifics of every minutia of science.

Science fiction is often more of a setting than it is a genre, because you can write all sorts of genre-type pieces in a science fiction atmosphere. It's the world and technology that divide it, yes, but that doesn't mean it has to be anything more than it is: background. My books could all be rewritten so that they were sailing ships instead of star ships. It'd be less interesting, I grant you, but it could be done.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I just posted my 27th century Kath story seed so far no help, or replies. 


LW


----------



## MysticalMind (Aug 26, 2014)

Terry D said:


> You might start with a dose of reality. You are  not going to write a half million page saga about anything. Start small;  like learning how to spell the name of your disorder, Asperger's not  Asberger's. Sorry if I seem harsh, but writing isn't something that one  just decides to do one rainy afternoon and then craps out the next Lord  of the Rings, or Song of Ice and Fire. It takes work, and it takes  skill. Learn a bit about it before you set your expectations.



I have to agree; I was a bit confused at the spelling but I then remembered it is a P not a B. Thanks for clearing that up. And I must mention *lwhitehead *was not the only person to spell it wrong. The second poster, *Tkent*, also spelled it with a B rather than a P. See here:


TKent said:


> I can't speak to Asbergers, but I definitely have  challenges with ADHD (as well as plain old garden variety  procrastination).



I remember when I was doing research. I spent ages just on designing the house where the main character lives. As the story is set in the future I felt the need to think about the increased influence of computers on the daily lives of people. And I'm still not happy with my research. But I've decided to start writing and see where I end up. Researching is all part of the journey and you never know when past research may become relevant.


----------



## BeastlyBeast (Aug 26, 2014)

Meh, you just gotta write. It's going to be harder for me, cuz now I'm in school, but I really wish I would've just spent a day or two on my outline and research, then written the book. Instead, I wasted three weeks looking at an outline, incrementally adding bits and pieces of my research and ideas, and now I don't even have a page 1, yet... I guess the best advice I can give you here is, outlining and research is necessary - deep, intricate, focused outlining and painstaking research is not necessary.

Sometimes research isn't even really necessary - you just gotta remember stuff off the top of your head. Most periods of time, I can remember from just history textbooks. Let's say instead of the future, you wanted to write about America in the 60s. What are some key components of the 60s? Who was president, what were the most common dress styles, what was the most popular music, were there any wars being fought? Just these few components alone can create all the pictures you need of the 60s, and you're good to go. Extensive research isn't really necessary unless you're writing something _auto_biographical, biographical, or non-fiction, such as piece on history. Even then, much of those books on history, aside from textbooks, are just the author's interpretations and memory. Sure, he might do some research to make sure he is correct, or to delve a bit more into his subject, but he won't spend eons researching!  I'll leave you with the advice I get everytime I ask, 'What should I do in (blank) situation'... Write!


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 26, 2014)

I learn by just by reading not by listen as well like normal people, this is one of the reason why my education has bin so spotty at best.


LW


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 26, 2014)

> Well I just posted my 27th century Kath story seed so far no help, or replies.
> 
> 
> *LW*


Bang me a link and I will take a look over the weekend.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 26, 2014)

I told you before no links I can't do them, beyond my skill.


LW


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 26, 2014)

lwhitehead said:


> I told you before no links I can't do them, beyond my skill.
> 
> 
> LW



Where is it? Is it in WF? I did some searching on here for it earlier today and couldn't find it. I would love to give it a read.


----------



## TKent (Aug 26, 2014)

Woops! 



MysticalMind said:


> I have to agree; I was a bit confused at the spelling but I then remembered it is a P not a B. Thanks for clearing that up. And I must mention *lwhitehead *was not the only person to spell it wrong. The second poster, *Tkent*, also spelled it with a B rather than a P. See here:


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't posted it yet in writing workshop area but I will fiction of course,


LW


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Aug 27, 2014)

Your main problem with writing is excuses.  That's all.

Everyone would stay in the planning phase if they could.  That's the fun part - the easy part.  I was there for two years before I even wrote my first chapter.  I'm currently there for many other projects as well, and I know full well that I won't accomplish anything until I actually take the steps.

If you really want to be a writer, then write something and post it here for critiques.  If you don't, then keep making excuses like "I get bogged down" and "It won't be original" and "No one will want to read it" and "I don't want people looking over my shoulder."  Up to you.


----------



## CasMerlyn(R) (Aug 27, 2014)

First off to the original poster. Having a mental issue isn't a "problem". If you did your story well enough you could make a character with your illness... after all for the longest time the average joe thought Sherlock had asperger's and some still do [he was more likely, according to some research, of some rather psychopathic tendancies]. 




lwhitehead said:


> Yes but I still have to write a mass of words, but one has to get the science right if one is working on sci fi
> LW



Are you writing sci-fi or fantasy? They're not exactly the same thing and the "science" doesn't really exist. The science is what you write, from your head, not using a bunch of facets from prior history... sure you can reference certain olden-day life styles [e.g. way of dress, etc.] but copying everything down to a T is going to be incredibly boring because it's been done ten times over. 

Example

Jacob's doublet was of a blue so deep it was nearly black. A series of tiny white pearl buttons ran down the front and the collar was so starched that if he tucked his head down, his chin disappeared behind the cloth's wide neck. 


A doublet is a jacket that's been around for centuries. It doesn't require much more than that... maybe a bit more elaboration... to explain it. That took me at most 5 minutes to search - 1) 1600s men clothing and 2) google imaging a doublet. 





lwhitehead said:


> I learn by just by reading not by listen as well like normal people, this is one of the reason why my education has bin so spotty at best.
> 
> 
> LW




As Gamer said, that's an excuse. I don't listen well in school and learn best by either reading about something or even better by hands on experience. Yet I don't falter in class cause *most *classes / courses allow for the students to have books. If you learn better by reading then I see absolutely no reason why your courses should suffer.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 27, 2014)

lwhitehead said:


> I learn by just by reading not by listen as well like normal people, this is one of the reason why my education has bin so spotty at best.
> 
> 
> LW



Let me tell ya...I was a miserable failure in high school English classes. Everything I learned about writing, I have learned by reading fiction. 

You don't have to be a good student to be a good writer. There are some cases where it helps, of course, but a degree in Literature isn't a requirement.

Stop making excuses and write the damn story.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay hold up. I don't exactly agree with the excuses comment. Just that I feel like people are taking it too to heart that he is making excuses. What I generally see is a different problem because this thread started out as a comment on his own tendencies but then it got turned into a "hey, just write it already and stop the complaining" (not saying that any meant it with that much sternness) but I more see it as organizing priorities issue and such and others have already have made good enough comments about how to avoid a problem, such as researching later and write for the time being so you can edit with more idea which makes sense.

But as for the Asperger's thing. It is not a reason not to be writing but as for receiving and processing information that's a different story and I personally know how such a thing can be difficult and it does create some barriers in ways that people don't realize. My advice on that end is to try to find something that speaks to you. Satire is something that spoke to me when I started reading and writing. Forever I would try to write what I thought a book should be and I just could hardly get a word down without deleting it because it just sounded fake or funky, but then I started reading books with heavier commentary and humor and it completely changed how I could write a book and helped me find a real voice.

I am not saying the story needs to change but maybe how you look at it because your obsessive researching might be more trying to find out the rules to writing it more than the rules to the historic age and if you switch perspectives a little maybe the story would come easier but I have no idea, I am not in your shoes but that is how I perceived it, hope that helps a little.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 28, 2014)

I deal with someone who has Autism every single day. I know that and Aspberger's are not quite the same, but both result in a different way of processing information. 

I know about the attention to detail. I also know about the issue of getting locked onto a specific thing or task. Although that can sometimes be a bad thing, there are also a lot of times when it's a good thing. Sometimes it's both at the same time. 

The problem, as I see it, is that the OP has allowed him/herself to get caught up in all the research, rather than just starting the story. Building a world is all well and good. But, if all those details the OP is coming up with are either not going to make it into the book, or become a HUGE info dump and do nothing to move the story along, then all that research is time wasted that could be better used writing the story itself.

That's why I say to write the damn story. 

It's the same thing I would say to the person I deal with, if he was a writer.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 28, 2014)

My point merely is that that advice never worked with me. I found it more discouraging. I am saying that the diagnosis is right but that might not be solving the problem. I am more offering a way out in a sense than telling him to get out of it. Though I am just trying to provide what helped me out of my rut mostly.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 28, 2014)

No Cat No Cradle said:


> My point merely is that that advice never worked with me. I found it more discouraging. I am saying that the diagnosis is right but that might not be solving the problem. I am more offering a way out in a sense than telling him to get out of it. Though I am just trying to provide what helped me out of my rut mostly.



Fair enough. I can only speak from my own experiences. Every writer is different. Sometimes something will work and sometimes it won't.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 28, 2014)

> What I generally see is a different problem because this thread started out as a comment on his own tendencies but then it got turned into a "hey, just write it already and stop the complaining" (not saying that any meant it with that much sternness) but I more see it as organizing priorities issue



If a writer is organizing their priorities, then 'write the damn thing' should be at no.1. You plan/research your novel in order to write it better; therefore, planning and research are subordinate to the priority they serve, which is getting the story down on paper. After that, self-evaluation should be way down on the list.

Most beginning writers make excuses that get in their way of writing the story. It's easier to scapegoat an issue like lack of time, management, confidence, research etc., than it is to stay focused on the unfolding narrative when things go slowly or nowhere at all. But if you actually want to finish your story, you'll do it even if you have both arms missing, and you'll stop complaining about your lack of arms once you realise that complaining about them won't make them grow back, which you'll probably realise after 15 seconds.

If writers focused more on the stories they write, they'd finish them more. But a lot writers prefer to focus on themselves.


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 2, 2014)

Then why is my writing gibberish that's one of the reasons why I have such problems when posting on forum in the first place, I put a lot of skull sweat in the Kavi.


LW


----------



## voltigeur (Sep 2, 2014)

Cadence said:


> If a writer is organizing their priorities, then 'write the damn thing' should be at no.1. You plan/research your novel in order to write it better; therefore, planning and research are subordinate to the priority they serve, which is getting the story down on paper.



I tend to disagree with this point. I researched my WIP for a year before I started writing. That decision came from the fact it would be historical fiction and I could not write it if I didn't understand the events and the history behind the book. 

I tend to agree with No Cat No Cradle. the "Just write it" advice doesn't work in every case. Very few people can sit and write 8 hours a day. Even if our schedule would allow it, modern society doesn't exactly equip us with the attention span to do it. 

If you are writing in a world of total make believe then I guess you can just write cause it doesn't matter. But there are other generes and some of those require other approaches in order to write them well.


----------



## Jeko (Sep 3, 2014)

> I researched my WIP for a year before I started writing. That decision came from the fact it would be historical fiction and I could not write it if I didn't understand the events and the history behind the book.



I'm not advocating 'just write' philosophy, because research is sometimes essential. Your example, however, demonstrates my point; you can't write it without research, so you research _because _you want to write it. The problem is that some writers research and world-build just because they want to research and world-build; the focus isn't actually on the story they're going to write.


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 3, 2014)

Um yeah well I know my writing sucks, and that I'm told old to learn proper styles


LW


----------



## ak2190 (Sep 5, 2014)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> Your main problem with writing is excuses. That's all.





Gamer_2k4 said:


> Everyone would stay in the planning phase if they could. That's the fun part - the easy part. I was there for two years before I even wrote my first chapter. I'm currently there for many other projects as well, and I know full well that I won't accomplish anything until I actually take the steps.
> 
> If you really want to be a writer, then write something and post it here for critiques. If you don't, then keep making excuses like "I get bogged down" and "It won't be original" and "No one will want to read it" and "I don't want people looking over my shoulder." Up to you.




Thank you for posting this. I needed to read that. I keep looking at my outline and thinking how unoriginal and horrible and imperfect it is. And putting off actually starting the writing part, of course.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 5, 2014)

ak2190 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I needed to read that. I keep looking at my outline and thinking how unoriginal and horrible and imperfect it is. And putting off actually starting the writing part, of course.



There are lots and lots of people on here who have said this before, but everything you write will be terrible for a long time. The only way to eventually write something good is to write the crap and learn from it. Refusing to write the crap is just deciding not to ever write anything good. 

There are no shortcuts, but some routes are quicker than others. Posting a piece for a critique and accepting, even welcoming, the picking apart it will receive from people on here (or elsewhere, the key is to get feedback) is the fastest way to improve. I do not believe that anyone is savant enough to skip the critiquing process. Heck, I don't think there is a single writer who still doesn't benefit from at least a good editor. 

My mantra is "share your work."


----------



## TKent (Sep 5, 2014)

Uhh..can someone tell me what OP stands for?  I see it in a bunch of threads and assume it refers to the person who started the thread, but can't figure it out.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 5, 2014)

TKent said:


> Uhh..can someone tell me what OP stands for?  I see it in a bunch of threads and assume it refers to the person who started the thread, but can't figure it out.



"Original Poster" typically, but there are tons of fun things it _could _stand for: Ostentatious Parakeet, Orthogonal Parachutist, Obnoxious Pugilist, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 5, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> "Original Poster" typically, but there are tons of fun things it _could _stand for: Ostentatious Parakeet, Orthogonal Parachutist, Obnoxious Pugilist, etc.




Hey I resemble that remark:frog:


----------



## TKent (Sep 5, 2014)

LMAO




InstituteMan said:


> "Original Poster" typically, but there are tons of fun things it _could _stand for: Ostentatious Parakeet, Orthogonal Parachutist, Obnoxious Pugilist, etc.


----------



## Poet of Gore (Sep 5, 2014)

so, you are into the non writing phase but not into the writing phase. then you probably like the idea of being a writer but not actually the writing part.


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 6, 2014)

I write only original works when I write that is, which I'm having doubts about.


 LW


----------



## Threak 17 (Sep 7, 2014)

Writers write, my friend. Just a suggestion, turn off the internet, apply the seat of your pants to the seat of your chair and have at it.  See what happens, see where the story takes you -- maybe it will narrow down the scope of your research. Good luck!


----------



## lwhitehead (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I do want to write but to be truthful I trust myself to do so, part of my nature will rebel against being pushed into it.


LW


----------



## Poet of Gore (Oct 16, 2014)

lwhitehead said:


> Well I just posted my 27th century Kath story seed so far no help, or replies.
> 
> 
> LW



look, i said i was sorry and i meant it.


----------



## lwhitehead (Nov 17, 2014)

Well I may have snapped at some people it's my nature like a snake if backed in to a corner of feel like I am I strike, also currently I trying to help on a idea that first though up Five years ago in 2009, My 17th Century world in at 21th century timeframe. Like Discworld it's satire of Pirate fiction and most the action takes place in my world's Caribbean.

But my Grammer and spelling would be a major roadblock to write this novel series, unless I get the services a really cheap but good editor,


LW


----------

